# treated differently



## Creature82 (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm new here and I'm just gonna throw this out there. 

1. Does anyone besides me use Bonded Logic insulation instead of OC703? The specs on Bob Gold's page are outstanding and I got tired of worrying about the tiny glass particles. (now it's chemicals) I haven't used the OC but so far I think the BL is pretty good and it's cost effective.

2. I'm somewhat technical but mostly a moron. I've built a small music studio and I plan on covering one of my four walls with the Bonded Logic stuff and I thought it would be interesting to see what it would sound like if I put 1/8" plywood behind it (very flexible) and maybe a half inch of air space behind the plywood. That didn't do much, but when I increased the air space to about 6 inches I sure noticed a significant drop off in the lower frequencies which I thought was pretty cool. No, I have no measuring tools. Unfortunately I can't afford that much real estate for room treatment but I thought I'd share the experience.

Creature82


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Creature82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks, Bill. Looks like an interesting bunch.


----------

